# Quick-Detach scope mount experiences?



## tim.sirek (Jun 3, 2007)

Anybody want to share? Good or bad? Is your scope still zeroed when yu reattach it to the gun?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've used them and other than on a specialty set up like a muzzle loader or dangerous game rifle with open sights, to me they are a solution to a non-existent problem.

However, if you get top end ones such as Warne QD's you will have no problem with the scope being on zero when you put it back...


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

The very best out there are made by Larue Tactical. You will experience very little shift in zero removing and reattaching them.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I've switched many of my rifles to Leupold QD mounts. I have a couple switch-barrel short action 700's and the mounts allow me to use the same 24X benchrest scope for load development, then switch to a smaller scope for hunting. The scope interchanges between rifles perfectly, even though I use only 2 piece bases, and I don't remember ever having to re-set a scope after reattaching. I even put them on my 700ML to make nipple cleaning much easier.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I have a scout scope mount on an SKS. No matter if you tighten the screws down in the same order every time, it's just a hair (couple MOA) off. Now, in my case, with a scout-mounted red-dot on an SKS, that's probably OK. It was never going to drive tacks anyhow.


----------

